# Finally !!!!! A Shreveport Hutch



## goodman1966 (Jun 15, 2015)

So Saturday about 4:30 one of the antique shops I frequent calls me and asks, "You collect Shreveport  bottles, right ?"
Yes I said, turns out he has this hutch a guy brought in this morning. He closes in 30 minutes. I'm too far away to make it in time. I ask him to describe it. Embossed " August J. Bogel Shreveport La. Aqua". Now I'm getting a little excited. I've never held one, just saw them in pictures. The all important question, how much? 45$
That's at the top end for this hutch. But after looking for one since 2004, I can't pass on it. I just hoped it was in good shape. It was. 
August was born in Hanover, Germany in 1836. He sailed to America in 1851, 14 years old, alone. First stop New York. Then New Orleans were here lived through the yellow fever epidemics of 1853 and 1856. In 1856 he moved to Franklin La. He moved to Baton Rogue to serve when the Civil War started. After the war he moved to Bayou Sara. Finally in 1874 he moved the druggist buisness he had started to Shreveport. It was said to be the largest store in town at the time. He started bottling in 1879. He passed in 1897, but his son William ran the store until 1903.  Now I have to find one of his druggist bottles. Lol here are the pics.
[attachment=image(KM).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## botlguy (Jun 15, 2015)

Congratulations, that has to be a good feeling.                    Jim


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks Jim, it does !   Mitch


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 16, 2015)

Congrats! It always feels good to find one you have been looking for. Very nice.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 16, 2015)

Way to go, Mitch.  Congrats on that score.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jun 16, 2015)

Congratulations Mitch. I'll keep an eye out for the druggist


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 16, 2015)

Only 1 variation listed on hutchbook & listed as rare. $45 don't sound bad for any hutch listed as rare? Congrats. LEON.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks everybody !  But the most interesting thing is there are no amber hutches listed for Louisiana. Once I cleaned it up I found a sliver of amber in the bottom !
[attachment=image(XE).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 16, 2015)

Great Hutch!! but the amber in the batch just means they had a bit of amber glass in the cullet most likely........


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks Andy but I can dream cant I  ?  Mitch


----------

